

Ask HN: What are some good Stripe alternatives? - ConceitedCode

I always hear about using Stripe on HN, but what are some other good alternatives? Are there any (non-paypal) I can charge micropayments with?
======
jmorton
I'm not sure how micro you mean, but Dwolla comes to mind.

<https://www.dwolla.com/>

------
dylanhassinger
Spacebox, Memberly and Recurly are good for recurring stuff.

------
saiko-chriskun
Balanced. Braintree. What are you looking for exactly?

